# Teams in PA and DE?



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

I was wondering if there was anyone who knew of or is associated with any teams in south eastern PA (Kennett Sq., West Chester, Centerville, Unionville) or northern DE (Hockessin, Greenville). Yesterday I saw what appeared to be a team riding near the Unionville Presbeterian Church close to where I live. They were all riding Cdale Six13 Team Replicas and had on black and red (I think) jerseys. If anyone knows about this team that would be great. If no one knows of any teams in this area, I would be interested in learning who lives near Unionville, West Chester, or Kennett Sq so I could find someone to ride with. I typically ride on Rt 52 and on the roads surrounding the Pocopson area (near the Lenapi Forge). Thanks for any response.
Jon H.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

*Team Alliance Environmental*



ECXkid04 said:


> I was wondering if there was anyone who knew of or is associated with any teams in south eastern PA (Kennett Sq., West Chester, Centerville, Unionville) or northern DE (Hockessin, Greenville). Yesterday I saw what appeared to be a team riding near the Unionville Presbeterian Church close to where I live. They were all riding Cdale Six13 Team Replicas and had on black and red (I think) jerseys. If anyone knows about this team that would be great. If no one knows of any teams in this area, I would be interested in learning who lives near Unionville, West Chester, or Kennett Sq so I could find someone to ride with. I typically ride on Rt 52 and on the roads surrounding the Pocopson area (near the Lenapi Forge). Thanks for any response.
> Jon H.



Hi Jon,

If most likely was the Beans/Landrover team, now known as Alliance Environmental. They are a very strong cat 1/2 team that is mostly 30 + riders. If you go the the site
*pacycling.org* and look under the roster page they are listed. There are actually a lot of teams in the Philly area. Main Line Cycling, Guys Racing and Tri-State velo are the big ones(100+) riders,. They are basically large clubs, with teams within the team. Because of their size and numbers, they basically have teams competiting in every category.

My team is Dynaflo Racing. The Pa Cycling Association is a very organized league. If you look on the roster page, most of the teams have web-sites that you can contact them through. Good Luck.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Riding in Chester County*

There are a lot of clubs in the areas as well as the teams Technocycle mentioned.

If you're just looking for people to ride with (rather than training with a team), check out:

West Chester Cycling Club 

Brandywine Bike Club 

Delaware Valley Bicycle Club 

They all have some good rides and cue sheets. I also use the bike network map from Chester County for planning my rides:

Chester County Bike Network Map 

I 've lived in West Chester my whole life but I've only been cycling for about a year. My regular loop takes me out to Unionville and back so I'll probably see you on the roads (if I haven't already).

- khill


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok thanks. I'll look into the teams that both of you suggested.
Jon


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Too young?*

My only other question (which I'm not sure if this is the best place to post it) is if I'm too young to join up with a local cycling team. I'll be 15 in about three weeks. I have been riding for about a year and have just finished wrestling season, so I'm in pretty good shape. Just wanted to get some more input.
Thanks.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

ECXkid04 said:


> My only other question (which I'm not sure if this is the best place to post it) is if I'm too young to join up with a local cycling team. I'll be 15 in about three weeks. I have been riding for about a year and have just finished wrestling season, so I'm in pretty good shape. Just wanted to get some more input.
> Thanks.


Most teams don't have an age limit. You can race as a junior, but there may not be any other juniors on your team to race with. That's not a big deal... it'll be the same with any team you look at unless they specifically have recruited a large junior team.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

ECXkid04 said:


> My only other question (which I'm not sure if this is the best place to post it) is if I'm too young to join up with a local cycling team. I'll be 15 in about three weeks. I have been riding for about a year and have just finished wrestling season, so I'm in pretty good shape. Just wanted to get some more input.
> Thanks.


east coast velo is a team that is mostly juniors. they promote the fcc race(future cycling champions) as well as a lot on the track. they are listed on the pacycling.org site as well. i would say they may be the best bet for juniors. they are very organized and have produced some professional riders. good luck. Don Carik may be the cotact guy. Tell him Nick from the technocycle bike shop team told you.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

*Most teams will welcome Juniors.*

I know in our club ( First State Velo Sport ) they waive dues for Juniors. Any club or team I know of in the PA/DE area would be glad to add any young person, man or woman, who was interested in racing or starting racing.

Others in addition to all of the good teams already mentioned to consider are Bike Therapy, Wilmington Velocity/Wooden Wheels ( some overlap) If you're into MTB esp singlespeed, WW is the team.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok. Thanks for all of your suggestions, I really appreciate it.
Jon


----------



## piacine (Jun 2, 2004)

*shameless plug*



ECXkid04 said:


> Ok. Thanks for all of your suggestions, I really appreciate it.
> Jon


Jon,
I will shamelessly plug my club, Guy's Racing at www.guysracing.org. As mentioned in a previous post, we are a large club, but that's not a bad thing.

We race road, mtn, cyclocross, and mulitsport events (triathlons), and have a Jr. sponsorship program. 

Recently we have had Jrs. go on to race in college and for Cannondale.

Check us out.
Bob Piacine


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

*You Forgot to Mention..*



piacine said:


> Jon,
> I will shamelessly plug my club, Guy's Racing at www.guysracing.org. As mentioned in a previous post, we are a large club, but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> We race road, mtn, cyclocross, and mulitsport events (triathlons), and have a Jr. sponsorship program.
> ...


They also put on a kick A$$ race in Fairmount Park on Lemon Hill


----------

